# New Fish Arriving



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

hey guys
this tuesday coming i have 2 new fish arriving straight from peru.
the piranha i'm talking about are large peru rhoms. i was looking at a importers peru list and noticed jumbo serrasalmus striolatus (black piranha) 34cm+ 5 in stock so my mate has requested the two largest ones ... i'm thinking they will come in as rhoms as i've been told this is just how there marked up by the peruvian's as striolatus....

anyway i hope i have better luck than last time i had 1 arrive in march (different importer) what turned out to be 427mm = 16inch it was a monster shame really came in really battered and burnt lived for a few weeks then one day it was just gone i was gutted... was it something i done wrong or was the fish just to far gone by the time it arrived......

the steps i taken to bring the rhom around were
opened the wooden box
removed the bag
opened the bag in a poly box and added 1 gallon of tank water (24c) to the bag
30 mins later i emptyed the bag in to the poly box adding another 2 gallons of tank water.
after about 1 hour later i changed about 50% of poly box water.
i then transfered the rhom to the tank after 3 hours of adjusting the fish to my water.
i put him in a 48x24x24 holding tank water temp 24C with api aquarium salt i had him in this tank for two weeks where he died....

so can anyone spot where i went wrong or anything they can add before my new rhoms arrive.

thanks


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

too much water to start off, you add 1 cup per every half hour or so
until water in the bag is doubled, no salt is needed

it went into shock sounds like to me


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

assclown said:


> too much water to start off, you add 1 cup per every half hour or so
> until water in the bag is doubled, no salt is needed
> 
> it went into shock sounds like to me


ok thanks but can i ask was it a fresh import u had i.e straight off the plane from a peruvian wholesaler if so is there any other info u'd like to share????

or was it from an aquatic center somewhere in ur country!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dannyk said:


> hey guys
> 
> the steps i taken to bring the rhom around were
> opened the wooden box*good first step*
> ...


Can i ask how much shipping from peru is for a large rhom? I've seen them very cheap down there, but shipping is alot.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^x3?????????????????????????????? pm use if you don't want to yell it out...


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

bigshawn said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^x3?????????????????????????????? pm use if you don't want to yell it out...


pm's sent


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

sean-820 said:


> hey guys
> 
> the steps i taken to bring the rhom around were
> opened the wooden box*good first step*
> ...


Can i ask how much shipping from peru is for a large rhom? I've seen them very cheap down there, but shipping is alot.
[/quote]

the tank i used has been running for a while we did move home in jan so i had to start again with fresh ro water but i had cycled filters to start again with. i do check prams weekly and everything seemed fine


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

For saltwater, what I do is get an airline hose and have it drain from the tank to the bag of water. Make sure to kinda tie a knot in the airline so that it drips slowly into the bag of water. Then its constant new water slowly dripping into the bag of water.


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

b_ack51 said:


> For saltwater, what I do is get an airline hose and have it drain from the tank to the bag of water. Make sure to kinda tie a knot in the airline so that it drips slowly into the bag of water. Then its constant new water slowly dripping into the bag of water.


hi
seems like a good idea.... what would i do with the old water in box/bag as it starts to fill up just use a jug and get it out or attach another line to a bucket and have that dripping out as fresh water is dripping in??


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Good luck with those rhom's Danny boy. And don't forget about the mannies when you get them in as well.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> hey guys
> 
> the steps i taken to bring the rhom around were
> opened the wooden box*good first step*
> ...


Can i ask how much shipping from peru is for a large rhom? I've seen them very cheap down there, but shipping is alot.
[/quote]

shipping a large rhom (14-15") from peru to the uk with most importers is around £80-£100 ($200 ish) if your just ordering one box
... but it can work out less if your getting a big shipment

a 14"-15" peru rhom would only cost u about £45-50 ($100 ish)


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

Alexx said:


> Good luck with those rhom's Danny boy. And don't forget about the mannies when you get them in as well.


i won't and as i said before sorry for the messing about


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Good luck with the new rhoms and keep us posted with pics please!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Pm sent !


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

gtc said:


> Good luck with the new rhoms and keep us posted with pics please!


i intend to keep this thread up dated with pics from the min they both arrive


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

that would be great :nod:


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Will look forward to some pics of them.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

u still chatting b*llsh!t danny grow up and stop being a troll,, same sh!t different forum, im sure people will learn how much bo**ox comes out your mouth soon, i still cant get over how u posted a picture of your so called 16" rhom that died and we found the same picture on a jap forum and its still in japan lol...


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

webby06_2007 said:


> u still chatting b*llsh!t danny grow up and stop being a troll,, same sh!t different forum, im sure people will learn how much bo**ox comes out your mouth soon, i still cant get over how u posted a picture of your so called 16" rhom that died and we found the same picture on a jap forum and its still in japan lol...


 webby get a grip, get lost, grow up get a grip on your life....

we'll see how mush bs it is when i upload the pic's when the fish arrive.

look webby ur 1 of lifes losers no off you run back to where you came from

p.s get a job you might then have a life

and the reason i come on here is its a chilled site not abusive like were you come from you find most people leave there because of you and your attitude


----------



## webby06_2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

dannyk said:


> u still chatting b*llsh!t danny grow up and stop being a troll,, same sh!t different forum, im sure people will learn how much bo**ox comes out your mouth soon, i still cant get over how u posted a picture of your so called 16" rhom that died and we found the same picture on a jap forum and its still in japan lol...


 webby get a grip, get lost, grow up get a grip on your life....

we'll see how mush bs it is when i upload the pic's when the fish arrive.

look webby ur 1 of lifes losers no off you run back to where you came from

p.s get a job you might then have a life

and the reason i come on here is its a chilled site not abusive like were you come from you find most people leave there because of you and your attitude
[/quote]

ok then danny we will see, what do u mean get a job?? go ask curly why i dont have a job!! infact fcuk it i will tell ya my ex partner the mother to my 4 year old daughter had a car accident new years day and is know in stoke mandoville hospital u should no were that its not far from u paralised from the neck down, so my daughter is living with me know ask curly if u dont belive me and martin and dave and most people that no me, how do u exspect me to work untill my daughter goes to school in september when i will be going back to my job that has been left open for me because my boss is a decent bloke,,, people will soon realise that u a troll like they did on piranhaforum uk,, get a life u muppet, see u soon danny....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

webby06_2007 ....quit being an ass. If you have a problem with Dannyk....take it up over pm. There is no need to try to slander the guy on this forum....either he will post up the results of this shipment or he wont...either way....this is the web....take it for what it is worth.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

wow, are these 2 married? or where they at one point? SHeesh Im with GG when he says keep ur personal lives personal. No one knows the references that you are speaking of.. I mean lets say he posted pics of a fish that wasnt his.. who does that hurt? No one.. Do i think thats odd sure, but no one cares about what I think, unless its about a fish or a car or a computer.. my main professions... so again Im with GG, dont air personal info about each other, or yourselves since it has nothing to do with "piranha discussion" lol


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

dannyk said:


> For saltwater, what I do is get an airline hose and have it drain from the tank to the bag of water. Make sure to kinda tie a knot in the airline so that it drips slowly into the bag of water. Then its constant new water slowly dripping into the bag of water.


hi
seems like a good idea.... what would i do with the old water in box/bag as it starts to fill up just use a jug and get it out or attach another line to a bucket and have that dripping out as fresh water is dripping in??
[/quote]

Jug/cup to get it out. Sry for late response.


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Good luck Dan.I wish you all the succes in the world with it mate.I could not think of anyone more experienced then you to bring those Rhoms in alive and well.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Any news Dan, did they come in today? Look forward to the pics still.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^^same here.....


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

hi dan

just spoke to (name removed) he hasnt looked at the other list you gve me yet but he will today I hope?

He told me the flight arrining tuesday 13th would not take pirana? dont know what thats about but he said it will be fine next order he will get a differnt flight out of peru it will be in 2-3 weeks with the next order!

cheers

(name removed)

this ia part of an email i got this morning god dam its pissed me off so fish aint coming for a few weeks so you'll just need to wait for pic and sizes guys....

now don't i just look like a twat from some off the posts on here from other members. but i'll provr them wrong keep your eyes open for this thread being updated in 2/3 weeks with pics......................



Steve. said:


> Good luck Dan.I wish you all the succes in the world with it mate.I could not think of anyone more experienced then you to bring those Rhoms in alive and well.


well you need to learn some how stevie boy........ 
And i've got some good advice from a few member's in p'm and from a guy who really no's his stuff over here


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

happens alot when importing danny... flights always get changed
.. if your gonna be importing alot thats something you'll have to get used to fella


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

dannyk said:


> Good luck Dan.I wish you all the succes in the world with it mate.I could not think of anyone more experienced then you to bring those Rhoms in alive and well.


well you need to learn some how stevie boy........ 
And i've got some good advice from a few member's in p'm and from a guy who really no's his stuff over here
[/quote]

Good..it always helps to get advice.Oh well!! we will just have to wait a few more weeks for the pics.Im sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

date i've just been given is the 30th of april.. so hpe all goes well and they arrive on time this time


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh well like promised i said i'd that i had two fish landing today and guess what it's not happened those fish will be arriving next week the shipment was put back yet again oh well just aswell i no more than 1 importer. So anyway i ordered another one when i got let down on the first date that arrived tuesday the 27th. The rhom i ordered was a 38cm plus black piranha witch come in at 39cm witch is 15.5 inch in length and 9/10 inch body depth it's an awesome looking fish. It arrived in very good condition straight from the plain hardly any burning and very lively. Followed a few tip's i've been given from other members and everything's gone good. Anyway i've asked a fellow member to post up some pic's as i'm unable to do this as my computer is broken yet again so i'm stuck on my phone using the internet and restricted to what i can do on here. Hey bigshawn email me [email protected] i've that thing you asked for. Just for the few that called me a bullshitter i'm sure this will prove a point. Peace


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I was just thinking bout ya, sure will...............


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I would love to see this Fish.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

And here are the pics that Danny sent my on my phone.


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the up load curly well there we have it 1 down 2 to go


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

nice


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

Piranha Tank said:


> Thanks for the up load curly well there we have it 1 down 2 to go


[/quote]hi dan
nice big rhom with red eyes need to see some more pics


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice Danny boy! Let it settle for a few weeks then give me a buzz.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice.........


----------



## dannyk (Jan 2, 2010)

More pic's on there way when steve has 5 min's to upload them for me as i've not had chance to pick up a new comp yet. Thanks guy's he's a good looking rhom that's for sure the pic's steve will be uploading there will be 4 so you can have a look at both sides and front in one of the pic's i've brung him close to the front of the tank using a ten inch net to give a rough idea on his size. I've had him covered up for the last 8 days now he's been uncovered for the last 24 hours and he's starting to look out off the tank and every little movement attracts his attention. Would anyone like to comment on weather he is a brazilian or peruvian rhom as i've had a few people say he could be brazilian thanks dan


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

hi dani
nice to hear from you mate


----------



## Piranha Tank (Mar 22, 2006)

i am sure he is a peru rhom by the way how big is he


----------



## Steve. (Jun 8, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> webby06_2007 ....quit being an ass. If you have a problem with Dannyk....take it up over pm. There is no need to try to slander the guy on this forum....either he will post up the results of this shipment or he wont...either way....this is the web....take it for what it is worth.


Just no need.


----------

